
Customer Review of APL with a Mathematical Accent (2004) - ghosthamlet
https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R9ZDPZ29V6NWQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0534128645
======
scottlocklin
Cliff Reiter wrote one of the best ever J books as well.

[https://www.amazon.com/Fractals-Visualization-Fourth-
Cliffor...](https://www.amazon.com/Fractals-Visualization-Fourth-Clifford-
Reiter/dp/1329873556)

You can run some of the examples by downloading J, installing the labs in the
package manager and selecting help->studio->labs->Fractals

------
tluyben2
175 usd? I am used to well written and dense tech books being expensive but
this is really high. For half I would’ve ordered because I like APL and am
curious.

~~~
Y_Y
If you're interested, but don't want to pay that much, you can borrow it from
Library Genesis:

[http://libgen.io/search.php?req=apl+mathematical&lg_topic=li...](http://libgen.io/search.php?req=apl+mathematical&lg_topic=libgen&open=0&view=simple&res=25&phrase=1&column=def)

~~~
mhuffman
"Borrow"?

~~~
tluyben2
Yeah I did not know this site, but nothing borrow about it; just some sort of
warez site?

~~~
tluyben2
What did I say? :)

